# hi! :)



## meows (Jun 24, 2013)

hellooo. i'm seventeen and a new yorker and i've always enjoyed writing, but i only recently started to write in earnest. it's something i've discovered that i really enjoy. i really like reading/critiquing as well, and i figured joining a writer's forum would help me improve.

so, hi. i hope i can contribute to this forum!


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad to have you aboard. If you're like most writers, the best thing you can do to improve your skills is to practice. We can help.

Once you reach ten posts, you can post your work in the workshops. You can also critique the work of others. That's another way to practice, and it makes others more likely to critique you.

Contact any staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## John_O (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## PiP (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi meows and welcome to WF


----------



## Jeko (Jun 25, 2013)

Yay! More young writers! (I'm 16!)

Welcome to the forum, meows.


----------



## jayelle_cochran (Jun 25, 2013)

A fellow New Yorker!   Welcome  
(I'm originally from Long Island)

This forum is a great place to learn new things.  The critique area is excellent and I'm sure the other writers would love to have some of your feedback.    After you've made 10 posts you can put your own work on there for crit as well.  

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## Ariel (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, meows.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi meows. Welcome to WF!

We're glad you're here.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi meows, welcome aboard!


----------

